# Yellow Lens



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 5, 2007)

Been looking high and low for goggles with yellow lens, cant find any...any suggestions?


----------



## MarkC (Mar 5, 2007)

Oakley A-Frame.  They make lenses in just about every color/tint and they can be changed very quickly.  The only down side is lenses can be expensive.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

Yep .. Oakley A-Frame.  Don't rule out their Blue-Irridium for a low light lens either.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 5, 2007)

in flat light/snow my rose color lens isnt working...cant see any depth, shoulda grabbed my clear, woulda been better.....i wear yellow glasses when mtn biking and they're great....


----------



## MarkC (Mar 5, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Don't rule out their Blue-Irridium for a low light lens either.



That is probally my favorate lense.  The only time I do not use that one is on a bluebird day with really bright sun (amber)  or at night (clear).


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 5, 2007)

Smith- they have a yellow lense.  Also have whats called the Sensor Mirror.http://www.smithoptics.com/Fuse_19_301.html

The Sensor Mirror actully lets more light through than a yellow.  They are my night lense.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2007)

I swear by the oakley Blue iridiums too, probably use them 80% of the time, the only exceptions being true blue-bird days, then I switch to my fire iridiums.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 7, 2007)

drjeff said:


> I swear by the oakley Blue iridiums too, probably use them 80% of the time, the only exceptions being true blue-bird days, then I switch to my fire iridiums.



The terrain definition with the Blue Iridium is amazing.  Especially at the end of an overcast day when it can get real dangerous.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 7, 2007)

cool...a buddy of mine is sponserd by Project Rudy (Sunglasses/Goggles) I can get a nice discount through him, will the Laser Sky DL be similar to the Oakley Blues?

http://www.rudyprojectusa.com/home.htm


----------



## MarkC (Mar 7, 2007)

Probally but it is difficult to tell without putting them on.  I have been using a oakley blue iridium lense for years now in both goggles and sunglasses and have not found anything that is exactly the same but I have seen some that are close.  I just checked the proform price on the laser sky dl and they are dirt cheap!  If you do pick them up let me know how you like them becasue i need a new pair of sunglasses and dont want to shell out the $250 for a pair of Oakleys that ususlly get banged up in one season.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a lot on my plate and am skipping skiing this weekend, Quattro.  If you're skiing this weekend and want to borrow my Blue Iridium's, for a test drive, let me know.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 8, 2007)

i appreciate the offer, but no turns for me this weekend...next planned trip is MRG Apr 1 (or SB/Stowe/WF conditions depending)


----------



## tcharron (Mar 13, 2007)

I actually bought 2 pairs of 

http://www.rdcshop.com/index.php/Sc...ight-Amp-Lens/action/itemdetail/item_id/92009 last month.  Been loving them for low light conditions.  And you can get them on sale pretty cheap 2.


----------



## klrskiah (Mar 13, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Oakley A-Frame.  They make lenses in just about every color/tint and they can be changed very quickly.  The only down side is lenses can be expensive.



i just bought a pair last week, they are supposed to be here tomorrow!

backcountry outlet was the cheapest i could find $84 for the A-frame with high intensity lens, the Wisdom's look great too and they're only $91 normally $130

http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/OAK0126/c1/s100000021/Oakley-A-Frame-Goggle-w-High-Intensity-Lens.html


----------



## dl (Mar 14, 2007)

there used to be a company called PROLENS which sold replacement lenses for most goggles. i say used to be as i don't know if they still exist. try 1-800-PRO-LENS. If they're still around, you should be able to find a replacement yellow for your existing goggles.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2007)

dl said:


> there used to be a company called PROLENS which sold replacement lenses for most goggles. i say used to be as i don't know if they still exist. try 1-800-PRO-LENS. If they're still around, you should be able to find a replacement yellow for your existing goggles.



http://www.prolens.com/


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 14, 2007)

From Scott USA

Night Amplifier Lens
The Night Amplifier Lens capitalizes on the patented light transmission process as the other Amplifier Lenses, but matches the optimum absorption wave-lengths of the human eye in night time lighting conditions. 



 Light Amplifier Lens
Patent N° 1.171.064 - The Light Amplifier Lens has been optically engineered with the same patented light transmission process as the Amplifier Lens, in a lighter tint for true three dimensional contrast on those ultra-low light storm days.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 14, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> From Scott USA
> 
> Night Amplifier Lens
> The Night Amplifier Lens capitalizes on the patented light transmission process as the other Amplifier Lenses, but matches the optimum absorption wave-lengths of the human eye in night time lighting conditions.
> ...



"Night Amplifier Lens"

Does that mean it makes things look darker?

Another fine example of a good idea hamstrung by bad marketing terms.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 14, 2007)

i believe it enhances night time skiing, but if thats the case, whats the difference btwn the Night and the Light??


----------



## tcharron (Mar 14, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i believe it enhances night time skiing, but if thats the case, whats the difference btwn the Night and the Light??



The optimum absorption wave-lengths, obv.

:razz:


----------



## dmc (Mar 14, 2007)

amber


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 14, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i believe it enhances night time skiing, but if thats the case, whats the difference btwn the Night and the Light??



The "Night Amplifier" is a greenish color, while there is also a "Amplifier" and "Light Amplifier" The "Amplifier" is like a dark rose I guess you could call it, and the "light amplifier" is lighter in color.

Personelly I really dont like the "Night Amplifier"  The day lenses are nice though.


----------



## derek (Mar 23, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Yep .. Oakley A-Frame.  Don't rule out their Blue-Irridium for a low light lens either.



Best thing I've tried.


----------

